# Power cuts! Any suggestions for lighting?



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Every time we get a thunderstorm we get power cuts, ranging from 5 minutes to several hours (we´ve just had two 5-minute ones). Rather than faffing about with candles, can anyone recommend a good battery-operated lamp that you can read by? Ideally rechargeable?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have one of those gas mantle lamps. Buy them at the ferreteria. They will light the entire room,

Hepa


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Every time we get a thunderstorm we get power cuts, ranging from 5 minutes to several hours (we´ve just had two 5-minute ones). Rather than faffing about with candles, can anyone recommend a good battery-operated lamp that you can read by? Ideally rechargeable?


the local chinese shop here has battery -operated lamps (looks like a "hurricane latern" with a fluorescent type bulb) that and rechargeable batterys could be a solution.

As most of the chinese shops carry the same goods, try one near you. 

P. S. don't get the oil lamps from the chinese shops... we had three and they ALL leaked.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> I have one of those gas mantle lamps. Buy them at the ferreteria. They will light the entire room,
> 
> Hepa


Pardon my ignorance, but what gas does it run on?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> the local chinese shop here has battery -operated lamps (looks like a "hurricane latern" with a fluorescent type bulb) that and rechargeable batterys could be a solution.
> 
> As most of the chinese shops carry the same goods, try one near you.
> 
> P. S. don't get the oil lamps from the chinese shops... we had three and they ALL leaked.


Thanks, we do have a Bazaar Chino in the village, I will take a look when it reopens on Thursday.

Anybody know of a mains-rechargeable one?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what gas does it run on?


butane e.g. camping gaz you can get them from Carrefour in the camping/garden section


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

We have one of these in the hall, wouldn't be without it!


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

I believe that light turns itself on when the power goes off, sounds handy..


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

[SMUG]My entire establishment has emergency lighting that comes on in a power cut.[/SMUG]


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We had a storm earlier this evening, out of the blue cos its been a beautiful day. Fortunately no power cuts!! But when we go have them I use good old fashioned candles and my trusty gas heater!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

if someone in el campo have serious problems with power cuts and considers getting heavier artillery like a fuel driven generator my advice is to go for a diesel, the ones which runs on petrol 95 gives all between 100 V and 250 V and screws up things more than they help.

I write this after experience living a long time at the end of the line in the north of Sweden and also spent time in Nigeria, (when power goes out in Lagos the city gets covered with fumes from all generators minutes after, quite impressive, not to mention the sound!).

Btw, generators are cheap now a days and easy to handle and transport, but pay a little bit more for a diesel and a brand for which you can find parts.

[end of heavy artillery section]


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what gas does it run on?


The lamp comes with its own gas bottle, that you can purchase separately, or maybe refill, but I am not sue about that, we haven't yet emptied one,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

VidaTombola said:


> if someone in el campo have serious problems with power cuts and considers getting heavier artillery like a fuel driven generator my advice is to go for a diesel, the ones which runs on petrol 95 gives all between 100 V and 250 V and screws up things more than they help.
> 
> I write this after experience living a long time at the end of the line in the north of Sweden and also spent time in Nigeria, (when power goes out in Lagos the city gets covered with fumes from all generators minutes after, quite impressive, not to mention the sound!).
> 
> ...


It's not that big a problem, we are not out in the campo but a small town in the Sierras which is rather prone to powercuts during thunderstorms. A generator would be overkill! We just need some quick and easy emergency lighting, ideally one that you can recharge from the mains, like this:
Coleman - LED Rechargeable Lantern -
But if I can't find one of those I will look at the camping gas lamps.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

country boy said:


> We have one of these in the hall, wouldn't be without it!
> Rolson 60794 Emergency Led Light: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


Cool! Just what I'm after!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

VidaTombola said:


> if someone in el campo have serious problems with power cuts and considers getting heavier artillery like a fuel driven generator my advice is to go for a diesel, the ones which runs on petrol 95 gives all between 100 V and 250 V and screws up things more than they help.
> 
> I write this after experience living a long time at the end of the line in the north of Sweden and also spent time in Nigeria, (when power goes out in Lagos the city gets covered with fumes from all generators minutes after, quite impressive, not to mention the sound!).
> 
> ...


I would sugest a generator as a great solution. I have one, although mine is petrol (not sure how much the better diesel ones are - when I bought mine the whole area was out of power and it was all the shop had left). The power fluctuates a little but for lamps it is great and the flickering adds a certain romance to the air!! It cost less than 100€ in my local Ardy and i sits under cover outside waiting for the power cuts. I also keep a couple of Jerry cans of 95 and some two stroke oil in too so we are always ready (and froim time to time use the jerry can fuel in my scooter so it doesnt go off (can petrol go off??))) jaja

Within 5 mins of a power cut I can have it running, a long lead coming into the house and a few lamps on as well as the burgular alarm. We even ran the telly on it BUT being an expensive plasma I wouldnt make a habit of it with the flickering power! Maybe a radio though would be good!


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

My gas powered generator is wired into the mains supply and comes on automatically when the power goes off. It gives a regulated output of 230 volts and provides up to 7 kilowatts but delicate electronic equipment (TV, DVD, Computer, satellite receiver, etc.) is protected by various UPSes.

I think this is essential when living in a rural area but the noise of a generator probably wouldn't be appreciated by the neighbours if you live on an urbanisation or in a town house especially if they are sitting in darkness.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Power cuts can be fun though - we had a four-hour one last Christmas Eve so we walked up to the local bar and had a few beers and a sing-song by candlelight. The dinner got cooked eventually, but I don't remember much about it.


----------

